# O2 SurfStick (Huawei E160) will sich nicht verbinden

## tassilo80

Hallo,

ich habe so nen O2 SurfStick, bekomme ihn aber nicht zum Laufen.

Hardware-mäßig ist alles in Butter.  Er wird korrekt von usb_modeswitch

von mass-storage auf Modem geswitcht, und NetworkManager erkennt 

ihn als "Mobile Broadband"-Gerät.

```
# ll /dev/ttyUSB*

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 188, 0 Jul 17 08:56 /dev/ttyUSB0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 188, 1 Jul 17 08:56 /dev/ttyUSB1
```

In der uucp-Gruppe bin ich.

Dummerweise bekomm ich ums Verrecken keine Verbindung zustande.  Sag

ich im KNetworkManager connect, so macht er ein paar Sekunden "preparing

to connect", und dann wird er wieder als "not connected" gelistet.

Bei den (K)NetworkManager-Einstellungen habe ich Folgendes angegeben:

```
Mobile Broadband

  Basic

    Number: *99***1# oder *99#

    Username: egal

    Password: egaler

  Advanced

    APN: surfo2

    Type: Any

    PIN: <der PIN, der auch im "Mobile Partner" unter Windoof steht>

    PUK: <nix>

PPP

  [X] Authentication

    [X] PAP

    [X] CHAP

    [X] MSCHAPv2

    [X] MSCHAP

    [X] EAP

  Compression

    [ ] Point-to-Point Encryption (MPPE)

      [ ] Require 128-bit encryption

      [ ] Stateful MPPE

    [X] Allow BSD compression

    [X] Allow Deflate compression

    [X] Use TCP header compression

  Echo

    [ ] Send PPP echo packets
```

Dummerweise bekomme ich nie einen Verbindungsaufbau hin, und der Grund

dafür wird mir auch nicht gesagt.  Hier ist mal ein Ausschnitt aus

/var/log/messages eines missglückten Verbindungsaufbaus:

```
Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'Nicoles O2 Stick'

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 4 -> 6 (reason 0)

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <WARN>  stage1_enable_done(): GSM modem enable failed: (32) SIM PIN required

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/4: unlock no longer required

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:46 thinkpad modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/4: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

Jul 15 18:59:47 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:47 thinkpad modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/4: state changed (enabling -> enabled)

Jul 15 18:59:47 thinkpad modem-manager: Registration state changed: 2

Jul 15 18:59:47 thinkpad modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/4: state changed (enabled -> searching)

Jul 15 18:59:53 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:54 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:54 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:54 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:54 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:54 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:55 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:55 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:55 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:55 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:55 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:56 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:57 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:57 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:57 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:57 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:57 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -71

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 17

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option: option_instat_callback: error -108

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option 2-2:1.0: device disconnected

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option 2-2:1.1: device disconnected

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <WARN>  stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: (32) Serial port is now closed

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 4 -> 9 (reason 1)

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Nicoles O2 Stick' invalid.

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) failed.

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) closing serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/4: state changed (searching -> disabled)

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: Removed modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): now unmanaged

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): cleaning up...

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): taking down device.

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option 2-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: option 2-2:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: scsi65 : usb-storage 2-2:1.2

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad kernel: scsi66 : usb-storage 2-2:1.3

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Jul 15 18:59:58 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0): probe requested by plugin 'Huawei'

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: scsi 65:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: scsi 66:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: sd 66:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: sd 66:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: sr1: scsi-1 drive

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: sr 65:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Jul 15 18:59:59 thinkpad kernel: sr 65:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Jul 15 19:00:00 thinkpad fcron[4690]: pam_unix(fcron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jul 15 19:00:00 thinkpad fcron[4690]: Job test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons started for user root (pid 4691)

Jul 15 19:00:00 thinkpad modem-manager: Got failure code 14: SIM busy

Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: Got failure code 14: SIM busy

Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: Got failure code 11: SIM PIN required

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad fcron[4690]: Job test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons completed

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad fcron[4690]: pam_unix(fcron:session): session closed for user root

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial device...

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2 claimed port ttyUSB0

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: Added modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB0): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial device...

Jul 15 19:00:02 thinkpad modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2

Jul 15 19:00:04 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Jul 15 19:00:04 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial device...

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) closing serial device...

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2 claimed port ttyUSB1

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad modem-manager: Exported modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2 as /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/5

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad modem-manager: (/org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/5): data port is ttyUSB0

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): new GSM device (driver: 'option1')

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/15

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): now managed

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Jul 15 19:00:09 thinkpad NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)
```

Kann da jemand was rauslesen?  Oder hat jemand den Stick ans Laufen

gebracht und kann mir sagen, welche Einstellungen ich nehmen muss?

Viele Grüße,

Tassilo

----------

## kosmonaut pirx

hallo,

mit dem NetworkManager kenne ich mich nicht aus, kein plan. 

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: Got failure code 11: SIM PIN required

 

sieht für mich so aus, als würde der stick die pin für die sim-karte  brauchen, aber keiner gibt sie ihm. du solltest einmal prüfen, ob der stick bzw. die sim-karte den pin schon gespeichert hat oder bei erstmaliger aktivierung (nach reboot) wieder freigeschaltet werden muss.

ein paar fragen an dich, um das problem einzugrenzen:

1. welche farbe zeigt der stick an? blinkend oder leuchtend rot z.b.?

2. was hast du bei deinem log-output alles gemacht? 

ich habe nen webnwalk-stick entweder mit ppp-initskript am laufen oder über wvdial. bei diesem muss ich immer erst einmal die "einwahl" mit pin-übergabe machen, um danach in einer zweitem (dritten...) einwahl die verbindung herzustellen.

gruß Jörg

----------

## tassilo80

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Jul 15 19:00:01 thinkpad modem-manager: Got failure code 11: SIM PIN required 
> 
> sieht für mich so aus, als würde der stick die pin für die sim-karte  brauchen, aber keiner gibt sie ihm. du solltest einmal prüfen, ob der stick bzw. die sim-karte den pin schon gespeichert hat oder bei erstmaliger aktivierung (nach reboot) wieder freigeschaltet werden muss.

 

Hm, ja.  Ich habe im KNetworkManager die PIN eingegeben, mit der das Teil unter Windows funktioniert...

 *Quote:*   

> ein paar fragen an dich, um das problem einzugrenzen:
> 
> 1. welche farbe zeigt der stick an? blinkend oder leuchtend rot z.b.?

 

Beim Anstöpseln leuchtet er erst kurz blau, dann wird er automagisch geswitcht und blinkt dann grün.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. was hast du bei deinem log-output alles gemacht?

 

Alles war schon fertig konfiguriert, dann habe ich tail -f /var/log/messages in ne Datei umgeleitet und im KNetworkManager auf "connect" geklickt.  Sofort nach dem gescheiterten Verbindungsaufbau habe ich abgebrochen.  Sollte also genau ein Verbindungsversuch sein. 

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe nen webnwalk-stick entweder mit ppp-initskript am laufen oder über wvdial. bei diesem muss ich immer erst einmal die "einwahl" mit pin-übergabe machen, um danach in einer zweitem (dritten...) einwahl die verbindung herzustellen.

 

Tja, da ich die PIN im entsprechenden Feld eingegeben habe, denke ich, dass die eigentlich benutzt werden sollte.

BTW: Bei den NetworkManagern wurde mir just mitgeteilt, dass es evtl. an einer veralteten Firmware auf dem Stick liegen könnte.  Kann man die irgendwie (mit dem Windows-Tool?) aktualisieren?

----------

## kosmonaut pirx

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich nach Aktivierung der SIM via pin bei der zweiten einwahl die pin nicht mitliefern darf. sonst hängt er da bei der einwahl. Schon mal probiert, das so zu machen? 

was mich wundert, dass der stick grün blinkt. ich kenn den stick nicht, aber sofern ich weiß, heißt blinken erfolgreiche einwahl. grün war edga, blau war umts irgendwas ..

----------

